# Build #4



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my fourth rod, and a big change in direction from the first three, which were heavy standup rods. Its a Batson SPG 722, for my wife. First spinning build, first freshwater build, first time wrapping single foot guides. It was kind of neat leaving the creativity up to her. She picked out the colors and helped lay out the spirals and scales patterns. I took some stock eva pieces and cut and reshaped them til it was comfortable to her. The little open wrap (another first) in the split grip could have been a little tighter, but overall I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

looks exceptional nemo,but 1 thing i would recommend,go to -rodbuilder.org-and look up "forham wrap",this is a technique that builder rich forham interduced to properly bind single foot guides,easy technique and guarantees the guides will never pull out,i know this is after you've built this rod,and the guide wraps you did are fine,just trying to pass on some knoweldge for the next one


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Spike. I'm aware of the Forhan wrap, and chose not to use it on this build. No boat fishing, so no lockers to hang the guides on. I've fished most of my life and have never had a single foot pull out with a standard wrap (all factory rods). I may consider it on another build I've got in the works, which is an inshore type build that will see heavier use than this one, and possibly some yak use. Now that I've said that, the first time my wife uses it, it will probably lose a guide somehow!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks really great.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good. I like that spiral wrap.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sweet job.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Very nice !!


----------

